# Wielkosc czcionek w KDE i GNOME

## mmad

Mam problem z ustawieniami GTK pod KDE. Przyklad : czcionki w Mozilii odpalonej w KDE maja inne dpi niz ta sama mozilla odpalona w GNOME. Czy ktos odkryl sposob aby wielkosci czcionek byly identyczne dla programow pisanych z uzyciem GTK pod KDE oraz QT pod GNOME?

pozdr.

----------

## _troll_

 *mmad wrote:*   

> Mam problem z ustawieniami GTK pod KDE. Przyklad : czcionki w Mozilii odpalonej w KDE maja inne dpi niz ta sama mozilla odpalona w GNOME. Czy ktos odkryl sposob aby wielkosci czcionek byly identyczne dla programow pisanych z uzyciem GTK pod KDE oraz QT pod GNOME?
> 
> 

 

Nie w pelni - tzn. nie znam zadnego kofiguratora pod oba srodowiska (ale b. chetnie poznam o ile ktos zna  :Smile:  ). Generalnie z czcionkami pod gtk mialem taka przechere, ze faktycznie troche 'dziwnie' wygladaly, gdy zalaczalem aplikacje poza GNOME'em. Powodem byl brak ustawien monitora w pliku /etc/X11/XF86Config. Odnajdz tam sekcje "Monitor" i doklep 

```

DisplaySize  X Y

```

gdzie X - szerokosc ekranu podana w milimetrach

Y - to samo dla wysokosci.

Wielkosci mozesz wziac z instrukcji do monitora albo ze strony www producenta.

Wiem, ze Gnome wymusza te wielkosci i sam je ustawia - stad b. ladnie wszystko pod nim wyglada.

----------

## szaman

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> DisplaySize  X Y
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=6442

----------

## mmad

Mam ustawione w XF86Config od dawna DisplaySize 320 240.  Problem w tym ze nadal program napisany w gtk ma ciut mniejsze fonty w KDE niz GNOME.

----------

## meteo

rzecz chyba w tym, ze mozilla w GNOME korzysta z fontów przez GTK2 (Pango się to chyba nazywa), pod KDE nie wiem - nie korzystam, ale przypuszczam, że może nie koniecznie.

Próbowałeś ustawiać "Display resolution" != "System setting" w Mozilli?

Może sprawę też rozwiązałoby poprawne (nie jest domyślnie takie, jakie wynikałoby z DisplaySize) ustawienie rozdzielczości w gnome-font-properties?

----------

